# Any VM control panel that will support debian/ubuntu?



## dnwk (May 6, 2014)

Any VM control panel that will support debian/ubuntu?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 6, 2014)

Webmin?


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (May 6, 2014)

Ajenti


----------



## dnwk (May 6, 2014)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Ajenti


Never heard of it. How good is it? Work with any billing software?


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (May 6, 2014)

dnwk said:


> Never heard of it. How good is it? Work with any billing software?


Oh, that sort of VPS control panel. Ajenti is more for personal use and has no commercial features or billing integration.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 6, 2014)

Oh you mean.

Proxmox.  

You can upgrade it from Debian to Proxmox.

Also, in terms of Provisioning, you can get modules for WHMCS.


----------



## Magiobiwan (May 6, 2014)

Feathur supports CentOS for OpenVZ, and CentOS 6 or Ubuntu for KVM. Ubuntu 14.04 is HIGHLY recommended for KVM, as it ships a more recent version of QEMU than CentOS does. Ubuntu 14.04 ships QEMU 2.0.0 compared to CentOS and its qemu-kvm 0.12.1.2 which is quite positively ANCIENT.


----------



## BlueVM (May 6, 2014)

Magiobiwan said:


> Feathur supports CentOS for OpenVZ, and CentOS 6 or Ubuntu for KVM. Ubuntu 14.04 is HIGHLY recommended for KVM, as it ships a more recent version of QEMU than CentOS does. Ubuntu 14.04 ships QEMU 2.0.0 compared to CentOS and its qemu-kvm 0.12.1.2 which is quite positively ANCIENT.


Just for clarification it's entirely possible to use Debian for OpenVZ, just OpenVZ doesn't "support it". As for KVM it's entirely possible to host it on Debian (in fact I just did an install for KVM + Debian the other day).


----------



## HostSailor (May 8, 2014)

Try solusvm or fluidvm, unless you mean some panel like cpanel or kloxo?


----------



## catatonic (May 8, 2014)

KontrolVM - alpha/beta-ish, but seemed stable when I tried it. iirc, should be easy to plug in to WHMCS and others.


----------

